# To all Venge riders out there!



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

Can any of the Venge riders please post some riding experience on their Venge after a longer period of time, i.e. not only after their first ride, since that one should always be an euforic ride?! How does it comparte to otther bikes you have ridden? What's your climbing / descending experience with the bike? What's best, what could be better?

Thanks!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Mark Cavendish seems to have good luck with it.


----------



## Ollie Right (May 5, 2010)

Went on my Felt AR3 after 3 months of sold riding on the Venge. 
The Spec is so smooth in comparison. I know people say it is harsh and stiff, but in comparison to the Felt it is a lot, lot better overall. Better acceleration, more stable and a smoother ride. These are all individual perceptions but I did not enjoy riding the Felt!

Same tires, tubes and seats on both bikes.


----------



## bikenutzie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Gran Fondo Venge*







I rode my '12 Venge on the 60 mile Gran Fondo, Frederick, Md this past August. I'm not a great climber but was able to get 5th place in my 60+ age category. The revelation to me though was the bike's descending prowness. On one technical downhill the gravel road was rutted with an occasional crater or two. I never needed to brake really hard as the bike always seemed to pick the best line on this 1 1/2 mile descent. Once on the rolling sections of the GF the Venge was able to accelerate at will enabling me to score respectable times in the timed sections. Love the Venge.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

bikenutzie said:


> bike always seemed to pick the best line on this 1 1/2 mile descent.


I will take this to mean, YOU picked the best line. I am pretty sure if the bike was solo with no rider this would not be the case. 

I also take it to mean it was easy for you to keep control and pick the best lines. 

These new bikes, especially the Speshs' I have ridden [including the SL4 Roubaix I have for about a month] are following a torsional rigidly trend. That is IMO of course, but a breath and they turn it seems like.

That said, comfort? I find the 2014 Roubaix so much stiffer than the 07 it is replacing that comparative 'comfort' is a joke. It is a race bike feel all the way IMO. Again, the trend? I am keeping the old Roubaix for when I actually want a comfort bike/ride. The new Comfort Roubaix wants me to ride it hard and put it away wet. Almost as much as my 09 Scott Addict LTD, which it is a lot closer to [A LOT] than it is to the 07 Roubaix. 


Just one guys opinions, 58CM with a 210 rider...


----------



## Imaking20 (Mar 2, 2012)

I've got 3000 miles on my S-Works Venge currently. I've had this exact build on 4 different frames now so I feel pretty confident in my ability to compare one bike to another. 

The impression I got on my Venge during the first week of ownership hasn't changed. The bike is just damn good at everything. Frankly, I didn't have the same sense of euphoria that I had when I first rode the Tarmac SL4 but that just speaks to how good that bike is as well.
One of my highest priorities on a bike is a solid front end. I like to descend fast. I grew up on motorcycles and spent years doing trackdays on supersport bikes so I like to put the front end somewhere and have it stay. For me, that's the best quality of the Venge. This bike is rock solid going downhill.
Climbing - any bike that's stiff enough and fits you properly will climb as good as the rider IMO. I don't live in a flat area and I don't like climbing. A typical ride for me includes 3-5k ft of climbing and the Venge handles the climbs as well as any other bike I've owned... though nothing else has felt this fast on rollers 

The most surprising quality of this frame for me has been comfort. I was prepared for the bike to knock my teeth out based on reviews. That hasn't been the case at all. It's as stiff as a race bike should be but I wouldn't call it abusive at all. Not quite as comfortable over rough roads as my Wilier Cento1 was but probably a hair softer than my Felt F3. I find the bike considerably more comfortable than a Foil. I did 5 hours in the saddle Saturday on FLO 30s with GP4000s 23c tires and finished the ride feeling good enough for another 2 hours... my buddy wasn't quite so fresh on his Foil...

After many bikes I've come to the conclusion that I want my bike to be stiff when I jump on it and the comfort comes from quality tires and air pressure. Cotton casing clinchers, latex tubes, and moderate tire pressure will turn the most rough riding bike into a Fondo machine. Roads around me are chip sealed quite often so road buzz is the norm otherwise.

For context -

Previous bikes owned:
Trek 2.1
Tarmac SL2
'12 Felt F3
Wilier Cento1 SL
Soma Smoothie
'13 Allez Smartweld
'13 Raleigh Militis 3
S-Works Venge

I'm a 160 lb (down from 180 on the Trek) Cat 3 racer who averages ~6k miles a year and kick better than I climb.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Imaking20 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that I want my bike to be stiff when I jump on it and the comfort comes from quality tires and air pressure. Cotton casing clinchers, latex tubes, and moderate tire pressure will turn the most rough riding bike into a Fondo machine.


Words of wisdom from where I sit. 

I would add for me, 17-19C rims and 25C tires @ 85-90 lb

And since I got my pressures into the 90lb arena I flat a whole lot less as well..

Some of the 25C tires I ride sit up to 29mm on wide rims. FWIW


----------



## Imaking20 (Mar 2, 2012)

I just threw some Vittoria CX 25s on my FLO 30s and they measure ~28mm. It's been pouring rain though so I haven't been able to play yet 

The narrowest clincher rims I own at this point are Archetypes. 17.5mm internal. The good life.


----------



## David23 (Jun 5, 2012)

At 65 yrs old, comfort is a concern, but I also want a bike that excites me and performs well. I have been riding S-Works Roubaix, and love the bike for any number of reasons, but just "had to" add an S-Works Venge. I ride them both regularly. Love the Venge at least as much as the Roubaix, and honestly don't find it any less comfortable. The Venge feels fast, responds to input, is light, and climbs better than I can. Haven't ridden a Tarmac, but I would imagine it to be a nice fit right between the Roubaix and Venge.


----------



## Tupelo (Apr 29, 2012)

My wife feels she made a mistake buying her Venge. When spending a lot of money, she wished it to be something else, now that she has lived with it for 2+ years. There is nothing wrong with the bike, just if given the decision to do over again, she would have chosen differently. More like the Tarmac SL4 or the S-Works Amira if staying within the Specialized line-up. If the Venge is what you want, then go in knowing it is what it is. It is not a great climbing bike, but it will be fine. It is not comfortable on longer rides, but it is not the harshest. It is a very pretty bike. I love riding with her and the bike. It is gorgeous to look at. But I know she is not in love with it and it is too much money to just give it away. Due diligence in your choice.


----------



## clarkrw3 (Sep 15, 2014)

My S-works is being built up today. I have loved reading others impressions of the bike and will add my own when I have time in the saddle. Part of it for me in picking this bike was that I ride a big bike 61cm big. I hate the look of small tubed bikes in my size. I also hate how flexy they get in my size. Both those issues should not be issues on a Venge.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Tupelo said:


> My wife feels she made a mistake buying her Venge. ......If the Venge is what you want, then go in knowing it is what it is. It is not a great climbing bike, but it will be fine. It is not comfortable on longer rides, but it is not the harshest..



I find myself wondering if there is a correlation to this opinion and rider size/weight. Especially when I read such contrasting reports. Example being me saying the 2014 SL4 Roubaix I just got is very stiff and my being on a 58CM bike [and IMO 58 Spech's run a little large] and my 210 lb / 6'+ girth.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

I own a Sworks Tarmac SL4 and an SWorks Venge and I came from a 2011 Roubaix. I'm 46 and climb regularly in the Wasatch Front (15 miles and 3K in elevation.) The Venge is a tad bit harsher but it is nothing that would keep me off it for a century. I fwel that it climbs fine. While climbing, I have never once thought I would be better/faster on my Tarmac. However, on the flats or in a paceline when headed to a climb, if I'm on my Tarmac, I always wonder if it might be a bit easier/faster if I had chosen the Venge that day....

I run Enve 3.4 or Zipps 404 with GP4000 25mm.

my .02 cents. your results may vary!


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

2Slo4U said:


> I own a Sworks Tarmac SL4 and an SWorks Venge and I came from a 2011 Roubaix. I'm 46 and climb regularly in the Wasatch Front (15 miles and 3K in elevation.) The Venge is a tad bit harsher but it is nothing that would keep me off it for a century. I fwel that it climbs fine. While climbing, I have never once thought I would be better/faster on my Tarmac. However, on the flats or in a paceline when headed to a climb, if I'm on my Tarmac, I always wonder if it might be a bit easier/faster if I had chosen the Venge that day....
> 
> I run Enve 3.4 or Zipps 404 with GP4000 25mm.
> 
> my .02 cents. your results may vary!




Size ?


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I want more pics...  I just picked up a 2015 Venge Pro frame set... still stacking up parts before I build it.

Does anyone have a Weight for the Venge frameset, non- SW?


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

robt57 said:


> Size ?


I'm riding a 56cm


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

2Slo4U said:


> I'm riding a 56cm



I just ask for a few reasons. Bigger bike and longer tube with heavier rider to me has to mean more impression will be made on the system.
wheels, frame, cranks flex, perceived ride quality and BB stiffness et al.
In my mind anyway>


----------



## mr_bruhn (Nov 20, 2014)

Hi!
One more black venge  Just built this from a frameset I found new at a dealer. Hope you like my setup








I think its a 2013 frameset 56 cm and I build it with:

Shimano 6870 lever, front and rear derailleur
Internal seatpost battery
SW-R610 Sprint Shifter (not in the images)
Dura ace 9000 crankset with stages power meter
Dura ace 9000 brakes
S-Works Shallow bend carbon handlebar
Lizzardskin black bar tape (not in the images)
S-Works SL Stem (not in the images)
Romin pro saddle
C-50 wheels tubular with 25 mm vittoria corsa elite
Specialized Rib cage II 
Time RXS carbon pedals
K-egde xl mount (not in the images)

Current weight is 7.43 kg, but I hope to shave som grams of the bike in the future


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

OK... so I've got 150+ miles on my Venge now and so far, I'm very happy with it. The frame is very stiff and very fast, but not harsh at all. I'd say that it is actually more comfortable for me then my Tricross and the Venge has a much more aggressive position. I've found that the bike climbs just great.. I've reset some of my personal bests on a bunch of climbs already and that's with the freezing cold weather. Descending on this bike is awesome... it literally goes exactly where I tell it to. The agility is very good... and the front end gives a lot of feedback. It makes me feel very confident at high speed.

Here's mine.










Specs:
Frame: 2015 Specialized Venge pro size 54
Components: Shimano Dura-ace 9000
Crankset: Shimano Dura-ace 9000 50-34
Rear Cassette: Shimano Dura-ace 9000 11-28
Pedals: Shimano Dura-ace 9000
Brakes: Shimano Dura-ace 9000 calipers w/ Swiss Stop Black Prince pads
Saddle: Fizik Antares 00 Carbon
Seatpost: Specialized Venge carbon aero
Stem: Fizik Cyrano R1
Bars: Specialized S-Works Aerofly
GPS: Garmin Edge 510
GPS Mount: Barfly Fizik mount
Bar Tape: Specialized S-Works Roubaix tape
Wheels: Yoeleo Superlight SAT 50x25mm 3K Carbon
Tires: Specialized S-Works Turbo 700x24c
Bottle cages: Tacx Tao carbon

Weight 15.7 lbs.


----------



## bikingmeditation (Apr 23, 2013)

The comfort of your ride will have more to do with your wheels than the frame. Get wide-rim wheels and it will ride very comfortable while retaining stiffness.

Ridden my Venge for 3000+ miles and it's the best bike I've ever ridden (includes Cervelo, Specialized Tarmac, BMC, Trek Madone and Domane, Bianchi). Very aerodynamic (even in cross winds), stiff but comfortable with good wheels. I've ridden 100+ mile rides on it with no issues.


----------

